# any hawaiian island Nov 9 to up to two weeks



## Crercuda909 (Oct 13, 2019)

hi 
we are presently in maui, have booking until Nov 8. We are looking to extend from Nov 9 up to two weeks, Very flexible on dates and any island works ,Even a 4 days , a  week or 10 days is fine  
We are two retired  adults no pets, no children. Let us know what you have , 

thanks


----------



## Mlev (Oct 13, 2019)

SENT PM.


----------



## Mlev (Oct 13, 2019)

CALL OR TEXT 248-390-4859 FOR OFFERS.


----------



## jules54 (Oct 17, 2019)

Sent PM


----------

